# Purrley - 1993 to Feb 26th 2012



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

Born on my bed back in 93, she passed away today in the back yard, enjoying the afternoon sun that she loved so much. She has been suffering from kidney failure for the last couple months and it finally caught up with her. She had a long life full of naps and purrs.














































A couple weeks ago, sick and 'hiding' in the closet and getting groomed by Chelsea.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, she live a long life filled with love.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl.. looks like she loved her naps! Glad you shared these special pictures with us.. I hope it's a relief that she passed so peacefully in the place she loved most. ♥ Loving pets to Chelsea for being such a good kitty friend. ♥


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat.
Lucy


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It looks like Purrley had a good, long life with you.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

sorry for your great loss, Purrley was stunning & may she rest in peace xxx


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for you loss. I would like to say it get better or easier, it is starting to but it does take some time. and little things always remind you. I very recently lost my Heart kitty who was also born in 1993. I still miss him tons, but I do admit having another come in has helped kill some of the pain. Gypsy will never "replace" my Sherbert, but she has made her own place and makes me laugh daily. Which in turn has helped with my loss.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sorry for you loss. Cats are special.


----------

